# He's possessed!



## chimes (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello all - newbie here...

Have a kitten, about 13 weeks old now, and it seems that for the majority of his waking hours, he's just going beserk! Being so naughty!
We live in a 3rd floor flat, so he'll be indoors all the time (although I let him come out and have a nose round the balcony with me for 10 minutes most days) and the flat is fairly big - he has 6 different rooms to wander round in.

But he's just being so bad! Trying to get up on tables and the kitchen worktops where he's just not allowed - and just wanting to 'fight' all the time!!

Will he grow out of this?!?

You can have a look at his webpages here, if you like... Smithâs first day in his new home


----------



## nurseberyl (Jul 27, 2009)

aw hes so sweet. he sounds normal to me, mine is the same!


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Consistency is the key  If you dont want him somewhere then keep putting him down


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sounds exactly like my Heniu! Is is little terrorist, he is absolutely everywhere. He was fighting and biting a lot so 2 weeks ago we got him Bolus to play with. Since we got the 2nd cat he seems to be better but still little terror.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Awww hun he is gorgeous. so lovely. xxx


----------



## chimes (Sep 4, 2009)

Mochali said:


> Consistency is the key. If you dont want him somewhere then keep putting him down.


Ok, yeah, I'm trying to do that - saying 'Smith! NO!' then putting him back down every time I catch him where he shouldn't be...

But the constant 'play fighting' maybe he will stop doing that soon? Please...?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

chimes said:


> Ok, yeah, I'm trying to do that - saying 'Smith! NO!' then putting him back down every time I catch him where he shouldn't be...
> 
> But the constant 'play fighting' maybe he will stop doing that soon? Please...?


Give him a little spray of water if he gets too rough. Or shake a tin with coins at him.


----------



## zoe050188 (Aug 21, 2009)

he is adorable!! Much like my Wispa, all he does is run everywhere, such a climber! Even taken to acrobatics now as well! 

They're such talented souls!


----------



## chimes (Sep 4, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Give him a little spray of water if he gets too rough. Or shake a tin with coins at him.


He loves the tin of coins! Tips it over, pulls out the coins then puts them in his mouth and throws them around then chases them...!
Aarrgghhh!

He has spells - 3 a day? - when he just goes mad for about half an hour - and SO aggressive...

Will he grow out of this madness?

When?


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like normal kitten behaviour to me, my eldest is 16 months now and she still has a mad half hour at least once a day when she just charges round the house and attacks the the younger one. All part of having kittens me thinks


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

This really is normal kitten behaviour - cats absolutely love being up high and getting them not to go on the surfaces is a losing battle - they will eventually learn to get down when you shout or not to go up when you are around but I can guarentee that they will go up when you aren't around! This 'looney' behaviour will settle down more once you have him neutered, it's all learning to hunt behaviour - so get a Da bird and play with him with that - they are brilliant and should wear him out. Try to chanel his behaviour into play. Mine at 2 and 1/2 still have the odd half hour of madness. As I say, neutering will help and at about 18 months he should calm down even more.


----------



## chimes (Sep 4, 2009)

spid said:


> so get a Da bird and play with him with that - they are brilliant and should wear him out.


Ordered! ta...


----------



## annax (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a 14 week old kitten called Leon and he is constantly on a crazy one!!! hahaha. doing everything he shouldnt be!!!! hes got loads of toys but would rather chase us around, hang off our legs and get really aggressive sometimes and bite really hard!!
i can deal with the playing and naughtiness but its the biting thats a worry, its very hard and very aggressive and wont stop even when you tell him off!! i feel sorry for anyone who visits then leaves with bites and scratches!!! 

when can i get him neutered??

thanks!!


----------



## Bellini (Mar 30, 2009)

annax said:


> I have a 14 week old kitten called Leon and he is constantly on a crazy one!!! hahaha. doing everything he shouldnt be!!!! hes got loads of toys but would rather chase us around, hang off our legs and get really aggressive sometimes and bite really hard!!
> i can deal with the playing and naughtiness but its the biting thats a worry, its very hard and very aggressive and wont stop even when you tell him off!! i feel sorry for anyone who visits then leaves with bites and scratches!!!
> 
> *when can i get him neutered??*
> ...


I think 6 months is the earliest.

Millie is 5 months and is still completely crazy. To be honest, if you want a subdued animal then don't get a little kitten!! :001_tt2:

I don't want her to get old and boring - even though she chewed my best wallpaper last night naughty girl!


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ha ha..love the website..he looks quite a character and absolutley gorgeous!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Have you thought about getting him a friend and playmate? Indoor cats do like a bit of company, and if you introduce one now it will all go smoothly - not so easy once they're older!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Have you thought about getting him a friend and playmate? Indoor cats do like a bit of company, and if you introduce one now it will all go smoothly - not so easy once they're older!


Agreed! Indoor cats can get lonely and bored when they are kept as singles. And Merlins Mum is right the older the cat the harder to introduce others!


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 19, 2009)

Mao still has her crazy times, usually at 2am!! She's 1 and a bit now! We used a squirt bottle to stop her from going on the work tops, and that's worked a treat. He should settle down a bit, like everyone says, as he gets older. He just wants to play!

He's such a cutie!


----------



## chimes (Sep 4, 2009)

I bought a rattlesnake toy thing from Sainsburys this morning (the DaBird still not arrived)- it was only £3.90 and he absolutely loves it!! I'll try and exhaust him every day with it - but so far it's me that's exhausted...
Getting a companion for him isn't really an option, unfortunately...


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Totally normal for a kitten. I currently have 6 of them running mad in my house but they all have each other to play fight with!

xx


----------



## scraggy (Oct 9, 2009)

I have two.......twice as much mayhem. Boys will be boys though

Pays not to be precious about your belongings, putting away anything that is precious and developing a thick skin (and keeping plenty of germolene and bandaids in the medicine cabinet)

Love the photos of Smiffy. He's so cute


----------



## JOANNEJ1655 (Sep 5, 2009)

My kitten is the same. He is a little nutter. He jumps up everywhere and likes to keep me awake at night! My other kitty is 8 months and has been neutered. He does not do it no more. He just sits and watches the other one being naughty!

Jo x


----------



## Loulabellebaby (Nov 20, 2009)

I have an 8 week old kitten called Chilli who has now been with me for a week. At first she jus wanted to play and have cuddles however the last couple of days she has just been mental! She runs about crazy all night and has started really aggresive play. Mostly its not too bad except when she is biting my earlobes and hair! It is all worth it though for the kitten cuddles i get when she calms down!


----------



## jilly80 (Nov 28, 2009)

aaawww he's just normal, get him a little playmate


----------



## Loulabellebaby (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm going to - just waiting for the local animal home to get some litters in! She has been brilliant - i can totally see the biting and scratching is just her playing and not trying to hurt me! She gets so excited that she squeakes - it's so cute! I cant wait to get another one!


----------

